# Vizsla attacked my Labrador



## jamesc2018 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello,


I was walking my Labrador puppy along the canal today and she was on her lead. We were passed by a large brown dog which I now know to be a Vizsla, and ahead of us was a woman with a pram. A couple of seconds later the Vizsla dog suddenly appeared from behind us and started biting my Lab on her back and making an aggressive growling sound, my Lab didn't retaliate and stuck her tail between her legs and tried to pull forward, I was in shock at this all happening so suddenly and shouted "Hey !" at the Vizsla but it took no notice. I then grabbed it by it's collar and pulled it off my Lab and it just sat down as if it had done nothing wrong. The woman with the pram turned up and started saying "Sorry he wasn't expecting anyone to be there" and I thought to myself "Well we were not expecting to get attacked". Anyway she apologised again and leaded him up and went on her way. I then checked over my Lab and she din't appear to have any injuries and looks like the Visla didn't break the skin as there was no blood.



Looking back on it, I think because the Vizsla initially passed us and we were now inbetween him and his owner. He probably though we were a threat to his owner and was trying to protect her. But the whole experience was shocking and scary.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, how awful James! I'm glad it was a lot of drama and no serious damage.

It's unclear if the dog really was a Vizsla, and this account is unusual for them, they don't typically attack for no reason and especially a non threatening puppy..... but regardless of the breed, the owner really mishandled this, she should have apologized profusely, calmed you and your puppy, and offered to pay for any injuries..not explain or justify what amounts to unprovoked aggression by her dog.


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

You don’t even own a Vizsla, you shouldn’t be joining this Forum. I’m not sure the point you are trying to make to all of us Vizsla owners here. I feel your post is directed to us as a negative, almost threatening way.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm very sorry this happened to your puppy, as I'm sure it was scary for both of you. Some Vizslas love puppies, but I guess not all of them do. 

Maybe they posted on this forum, thinking the vizsla owner could be a member. Or maybe wondering, if this is normal for the breed.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

@jamesc2018, you are more than welcome to post here! 



I had a similar experience with a pit mix attacking my dog out of nowhere, but also thankfully not doing any physical damage. The owners were a long way off and didn't make any effort to get to us more quickly. It is definitely shocking and I realized how ill-equipped I was to protect my dog. 



I hope your dog doesn't have any lingering fear from the incident. You're probably right about the baby being the primary driver. I've heard plenty of stories of dogs of all breeds becoming overly protective during or after an owner's pregnancy. Not that it matters, but I do wonder if it was a vizsla or another dog with the same coloring--they are often misidentified.


----------



## SurreyViz (Sep 4, 2018)

*Viz attacks Lab?*

Vizslas normally love labs. Maybe it was mistaken play they do nip when chasing and playing or maybe it is a badly socialised dog. Maybe it was a ridgeback. 
Vizslas are usually very well behaved but all dogs poorly socialised can be a problem. It sounds from the owners comments that she cannot trust her dog. Lazy owner. There will be more useless Vizsla owners as they become more popular. Puppy classes, socialisation and good lead work. Put the effort in.


----------

